# eaton m112 supercharger



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

has anyone tried running this on a 2.0 16v?
I know the m90 is used quite often.
(its the mustang charger)


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (xoticrocc)*

too big imho.. i thought there was someone looking at using one though?!? could be wrong..


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (autocross16vrocco)*

Something like this... this is M90 and not on a 16v, but i will be a similar..


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (FerVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FerVR6* »_Something like this... this is M90 and not on a 16v, but i will be a similar..









lol not gonna spin that one very fast . 
M112 is Gonna be huge!


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (golf198v3.0)*

Anyone else?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (xoticrocc)*

Any more info on the m90 8v?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_Any more info on the m90 8v?

same here I have never seen that one before... looks like a decent Idea (by belt routing looks like they stared at a neuspeed kit too long) but not very well thoughtout... I would have used a short runner intake and intercooled that..


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 11:48 AM 11-28-2006_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
same here I have never seen that one before... looks like a decent Idea (by belt routing looks like they stared at a neuspeed kit too long) but not very well thoughtout... I would have used a short runner intake and intercooled that..

_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 11:48 AM 11-28-2006_

...But it's not intercooled. Really needs to be ICed....


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (swingwing205)*

Ahh..ok,can we get back on topic...thankyou.
Does anyone have any other info on an m112 setup??


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_Ahh..ok,can we get back on topic...thankyou.
Does anyone have any other info on an m112 setup??









dont know of any


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_...But it's not intercooled. Really needs to be ICed....

i said I would have used a short runner and an IC..
to the original poster why are you dead set on running an M112? And FerVR6 where did you get the pic of the 2.0 8v with the M90?


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
i said I would have used a short runner and an IC..
to the original poster why are you dead set on running an M112? And FerVR6 where did you get the pic of the 2.0 8v with the M90?

its from a friend in Mexico ( Queretaro ) I'll ask him for more specs of it.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (FerVR6)*

I have seen at least 3 cars with m90's (one in Mexico, a caddy). They seem to be decent. As far as the m112... I would think that if you can't max out an m90 on a 4 cyl, then it may be over kill on a VW..
I do know that a guy recently built a golf rally with a 16v lysholm. It got 300 whp at the crank, and the chargert was at its max efficiency from what I hear. The guy maxxed out 30 lb g60 stock injectors with his engine. He did not get to 300 until he got bigger injectors. I think that you would need some serious work on a custom engine to max out a lysholm. not sure how efficient the m90's are. 
I think you would be the first to do the m112. So be sure to document everything you do. Also, be warned that thing is gong to be loud as hell. You think a BBM non silenced kit is bad?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (fast84gti)*

m112 lol you know how much HP it would take to turn that big bastard over i think my m90 takes 20 to 40 hp to get it past 20 psi


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (FerVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FerVR6* »_its from a friend in Mexico ( Queretaro ) I'll ask him for more specs of it.

thank you.. if you could get some more pics along with some info that would be great..


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_I have seen at least 3 cars with m90's (one in Mexico, a caddy). They seem to be decent. As far as the m112... I would think that if you can't max out an m90 on a 4 cyl, then it may be over kill on a VW..
I do know that a guy recently built a golf rally with a 16v lysholm. It got 300 whp at the crank, and the chargert was at its max efficiency from what I hear. The guy maxxed out 30 lb g60 stock injectors with his engine. He did not get to 300 until he got bigger injectors. I think that you would need some serious work on a custom engine to max out a lysholm. not sure how efficient the m90's are. 
I think you would be the first to do the m112. So be sure to document everything you do. Also, be warned that thing is gong to be loud as hell. You think a BBM non silenced kit is bad? 

you forgot mine...


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (FerVR6)*

what hp/tq number @ what psi have you had? I tore mine down for a revamp on belt/pulley setup. Haven't had the chance to get my ideas machined. Here's what mine looked like from its last running state:








-dave


_Modified by vonfulk at 10:17 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## revelashaun (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (vonfulk)*















I would say m62 the vr6 or m45 the 1.8's - 2.5's.... u guys should really research before u put them on. The power loss/gain ration from spooling those big things is probably not significant enough. I only say this because I have read more than enough on Eaton chargers thinking about getting rid of the G-Ladder.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (revelashaun)*

VW1990CORRADO had an m62 on his G60. Loud as hell.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (revelashaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revelashaun* »_














I would say m62 the vr6 or m45 the 1.8's - 2.5's.... u guys should really research before u put them on. The power loss/gain ration from spooling those big things is probably not significant enough. I only say this because I have read more than enough on Eaton chargers thinking about getting rid of the G-Ladder.

who says we didn't? 

_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_lets say we want 240hp out of our 12v's which put out say, 160hp; It ~should take 9-10psi (non-intercooled) to get us there.
engine airflow= 260cfm
airflow we need= "9.5psi"x260cfm=*429cfm*
sc discplacement:
m45= 0.75l or 45.8
m62= 1.00l or 61
m90= 1.50l or 91.5
m112= 1.84l or 112.3
here's how fast each model needs to be spun to achieve our goal:
m45-
forget it.
m62-
(61**13500rpm**.92)/1728=438cfm
m90-
(91.5**9000rpm**.92)/1728=438cfm
m112-
(112.3**7300rpm**.92)/1728=436cfm
Unsure what the redline of the m62 is but 13,500 may be close to it







. Either way, the m62 wouldn't provide as much room for ~expansion.


----------



## batperformance (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (vonfulk)*


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (batperformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *batperformance* »_
















More pics and specs please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^ Any more pics of that setup? Especially pics of the pulley setup and brackets? Alternator?


_Modified by Elite_Vdub at 12:37 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## machinainfernus (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (batperformance)*

so what size charger comes on the old ford lightnings?? Too big for a vr huh?? I can get my hands on one of them for nothing.


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (machinainfernus)*

Pretty sure its the M112


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: eaton m112 supercharger (batperformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *batperformance* »_
















is this an AEG? looks like a very interesting setup..


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

For 240hp @ ~10 PSI, the MP62 is an excellent choice. It can flow enough air for about ~350hp.
They're pretty much THE 'charger to use in the Miata world. Quite a few run them in the 200-300rwhp level (i.e. 225-325hp at the crank). This guy made upwards of 350rwhp on his, spinning it to 21k RPM: http://www.biggulp.net I believe Eaton quotes 16-18k RPM max sustained, and told him that short bursts to ~20k RPM would be "ok."
http://www.stageonetuning.com , a Miata supercharger company, is coming out with an MP62-based kit for the S2000 shortly, and the preliminary dyno was something like ~315rwhp at ~8 PSI.
Because the current-gen, 3-lobe Eatons/Magnussons let air slip past the rotors on the sides of the casing, there's sort of a sweet-spot in pressure ratio and blower speed. You've gotta spin them fast enough to overcome this "boost seepage," but not so fast that you're just beating up the air. The M90 and M112 are just too darned big, IMO, for a 2.0L engine. And the M45 is just too darn small. It only flows enough air for ~220hp, and is really only suitable for an engine that's 1600cc or less. The MP62 is such a great, all-around 'charger, though.
Also, Eaton just came out with a new, 4-lobe series of blowers that're quite a bit more efficient and come in more varied sizes: http://www.eatonperformance.co....html


_Modified by bripab007 at 9:32 AM 12-19-2006_


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bripab007)*

A friend of mine suggested I use a m62, but these m90's from Ford SC's are so ez to plumb into other cars and half the cost. Supercoupes are loaded w/ goodies








-dave


----------

